# Herman Cain loves Pokémon



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 2, 2011)

*Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

Godfather Pizza CEO and presidential candidate Herman Cain's favorite inspirational quote is from a Pokémon movie.

Discuss what this means for the country.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

Epic win.

Though I don't agree with Republican political views much.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*



Karkat Vantas said:


> Godfather Pizza CEO and presidential candidate Herman Cain's favorite inspirational quote is from a Pokémon movie.
> 
> Discuss what this means for the country.


_Your_ country.

But anyway, I like how he disguises it as being said by a poet.  Seemed real classy.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*



Superbird said:


> Though I don't agree with Republican political views much.


Of course not. Everyone on TCoD is an LGBTQ liberal. No exceptions.


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

This is pretty hilarious.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*



> [04/09/2011 18:39:20] Brotoad: oh my god lol
> [04/09/2011 18:40:39] Karkat Vantas: it's the best
> [04/09/2011 18:40:59] Karkat Vantas: "Mr. Cain, how d you intend to deal with opposition in the White House"
> [04/09/2011 18:41:23] Karkat Vantas: "I will send all the Democrats to an island in the middle of nowhere, clone them, and make them fight their superior clones to the death"
> ...


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

Sir Karkat you are indeed the god of wit.

Anyway this is pretty awesome.  i'll finally be able to vote for him too if this pulls through.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

Maybe Cain just likes de sonq, not Pokemon.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

I'm rarely interested in politics, but this is pretty amusing.


----------



## Flora (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

They mentioned him in my gov class and this was all I could think of XD


----------



## Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

I _thought_ that line was familiar!

I kinda want to vote for this guy... if I wasn't already voting for Harold Saxon.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

I believe a necro-post is more than relevant for this.

"We can't all be as wise as... Slowking, when he's wearing the Shellder of Wisdom. ...look it up, bitches."


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

Harold Saxon is going for Prime Minister in Great Britain, idiot!

Joking aside, I honestly want to see what will happen if Cain is elected. :3


----------



## Flora (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*



Frostagin said:


> Joking aside, I honestly want to see what will happen if Cain is elected. :3


Sadly, I believe Mr. Cain had dropped out of the campaign


----------



## surskitty (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

Why is this 'sadly'?  Just because someone quotes Pokémon doesn't mean their politics aren't inane.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

inane is amusing, but only when it doesn't actually do anything.


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Herman Cain loves Pokémon*

That goes to show that even as the years go by, a person cannot resist the allure of Pokémon. It is hilarious!


----------

